# Driving Record Impact



## titanx34 (Oct 12, 2003)

I am beginning the process of applying to various police departments. I have about 7 moving violations and 3 accidents during my 4 years of driving experience. The frequency has lowered and I have taken defensive driving courses. I am sure this will impact my ability to get hired but are they any steps that I could take to minimize the negative effects? Anyone with any information would be appreciated


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Most departments will disqualify you for this type of driver history. All i can say is try and explain to them what happened but seven is excessive in four years.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Tell them it was "youthful exuberance" and that you have mended your ways..... [-o< Worked for me.....

I was a frequent flyer on the turnpike for 4 years conducting traffic surveys in areas like Greenfield, Pittsfield etc... Needless to say I met a few troopers along the way. Most who provided me with a well deserved autograph on some official looking rectangular piece of paper.

It was brought up in my interview, but so wasn't the fact that most of the cites where many moons ago. My chief was actually the one who brought up the "youthful exuberance" and let it rest there.

Just admit you screwed up and don't try to make excuses. ](*,)


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Gil said:


> Tell them it was "youthful exuberance" and that you have mended your ways..... [-o< Worked for me.....
> 
> I was a frequent flyer on the turnpike for 4 years conducting traffic surveys in areas like Greenfield, Pittsfield etc... Needless to say I met a few troopers along the way. Most who provided me with a well deserved autograph on some official looking rectangular piece of paper.
> 
> ...


Ditto. I too was a victim of my own youth :HS: 
However, I have not had a citation since I was a teen, I'm now in my 30's. I have been asked about it in interviews, but it is usually not a big deal. Hey, we all make mistakes. I learned (slooowly) and moved on. Just be honest, and hopefully you too have learned.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Also if you have any"failure to stop" and you are applying out of state, make sure to let them know that is a stop sign violation and not fleeing from the law...

I got some strange looks :A!: :shock: :x [-( from the VASP when they saw that on my driver history, down there I guess it's felony fleeing from the police or something like that. :lol:


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

> I got some strange looks from the VASP when they saw that on my driver history, down there I guess it's felony fleeing from the police or something like that.


Yes, what a crazy notion. Just imagine it being a felony to flee the police! The gall of those legislators.


----------



## CEC (Aug 10, 2003)

Well, just be honest with the board and explain to them that you were younger when you committed those infraction. The best policy is to be honest!!!

Good luck


----------



## TheFuzz357 (Feb 21, 2003)

Call me a heartless, unsympathetic hardass, but 7 gigs and 3 crashes in 4 years.....you're damn lucky your license isn't suspended. :-({|= 
Good luck getting a job in law enforcement for a few more years. :wm:


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

I'm going to be even less sympathetic then 357 on this one. In fact, you get a big dope slap for this one.

7 CMVI's and 3 crashes in the past 4 years, 2 as a Jr. operator, and you want to be a cop? Are you sure? I think maybe you've blown your chances.

Everyone I think is entitled to a few small mistakes - a couple of CMVI's or at fault crashes - things happen. You learn from the mistakes, learn to be more careful, and move on. A record like your's, however is indicative of several possible underlying issues:
1) Stupidity/Ignorance
2) Poor judgment
3) Lack of self control
4) Lack of discipline
5) Carelessness

The antithesis of this list, and then some (moral grounding, strong character, honesty, integrity), is what makes for a good PO (in my opinion). Pull any of them away and your strength as a candidate is severely weakened.

One facet of effective traffic enforcement (or any enforcement), I think, is to raise the chances of being caught/punished to a level where people are concerned enough about the consequences that they aren't willing to take the risk. You have chosen, for whatever reason, to accept the the level of risk associated with your behavior and now you might have to live with the consequences.

Perhaps there is a logical explanation to your actions that I'm missing. If so, feel free to share. At the very least, if you are really serious about being a PO, you better start working on that explanation as well as showing how bad you want it.


:2c: 
Eric


----------



## PATS246 (Jun 19, 2003)

I have stopped numerous individuals who were doing something stupid usually invovling traffic violations or alcohol related incidents, sometimes a combination of the two, who have stated to me that they are either "I'm trying to get on a police department", "I'm just going into the military" or "I'm just out of the military and I'm trying to get on a department" who ask for some "consideration" because they are trying to get on the job somewhere and they don't want a record. P: I understand that sometimes people speed or have an accident, but those people who are out there trying to get on the job have to use their head and try and steer clear of putting THEMselves in that type of situation.

I had a high school kid last week who I got for minor transporting alcohol, and he gave me the sad story of he will get kicked off the soccer team and this type of thing will affect him when he applies to colleges :-({|= :-({|= :-({|= He continued to tell me how he is a responsible person and that he knows better :-({|= :-({|= I told him that I wasn't responsible for him getting into this trouble, he just got caught. He made a decision to be put in this situation and to do what he did. Being charged with something may or may not affect him later on down the road for a job or school. For a kid who proclaimed himself to be so smart and knowing the laws he apparently wasn't ready to accept responsiblity for his own actions. t: I think that is what is wrong with a lot of people these days, people don't want to take responsiblity for the actions that they have choosen to partake in.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

msp357 said:


> Call me a heartless, unsympathetic hardass, but 7 gigs and 3 crashes in 4 years.....you're damn lucky your license isn't suspended. :-({|=
> Good luck getting a job in law enforcement for a few more years. :wm:


I agree with 357 on this one. I would not hire you. You would be a real big liability on the department. I don't mean to sound harsh but 7 gigs and those were the ones you were cited for! My advise would be wait at least 6 years or what ever the time line it is for your step rating to go down to step 9. P: :2c:


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

The guy asked what he could do to rectify his situation... not to be executed by the MassCops Judges..


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

mopar6972 said:


> The guy asked what he could do to rectify his situation... not to be executed by the MassCops Judges..


Good point...


----------



## Burner1 (Jul 30, 2002)

The slippery slope shows its ugly head again...


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Titanx34,

I think there's a simple solution.... learn how to drive!!! :blink: Perhaps take Drivers Education (again if needed). Please let us know your normal hours of operation so we may stay off the roads. :no: I recommend going to the RMV and voluntarily surrendering your license. You apparently fail to learn from your mistakes from your tickets and accidents - you're a liability to a dept. and yourself. I'd hate to see your insurance bill. :stupid: 

Good luck. :wm:


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

:sb: Heres my last comment on this... Eveyone seems to be so quick to criticize.. This guy obviously has an issue with his decisions on the road.. In his defense, he ponies up his mistakes to a board full of cops.. I think that shows the path to righteousness...responsibilty. Not everyone is born with a pair of handcuffs in their hands....Sometimes it does take some life to realize you want to wear the badge....


THE END :crazy:


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

You guys need to chill out. The guy asked for advise not sarcasm.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

You're right. He didn't come to be criticized. My only thought/view is that he received 7 gigs - how many verbals did he get? And 3 accidents? Total liability and it shows his inability to take a hint after the first 3 or 4 gigs. How many warnings do you think the Chief will wanna give him to correct his behavior? as a rookie maybe a few, but not 7 or 10 (7+3). :NO: But I guess he'll have his work cut out for him in the hiring process as he tries to explain himself. Titan, keep a clean slate for 3 more years and your odds are better. :-({|= 

Sorry for my crude honesty. :|


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

RPD931 said:


> You're right. He didn't come to be criticized. My only thought/view is that he received 7 gigs - how many verbals did he get? And 3 accidents? Total liability and it shows his inability to take a hint after the first 3 or 4 gigs. How many warnings do you think the Chief will wanna give him to correct his behavior? as a rookie maybe a few, but not 7 or 10 (7+3). :NO: But I guess he'll have his work cut out for him in the hiring process as he tries to explain himself. Titan, keep a clean slate for 3 more years and your odds are better. :-({|=
> 
> Sorry for my crude honesty. :|


OK, I was trying to refrain from bringing this up but:

How many [people] can you all think of, who drive like maniacs because they [think they] can? How many times have you seen [someone] at a party, who had a few, and still drives home? Let's ease up on the kid. We all make mistakes, myself included. As I stated before, it took me many tickets as a teen before I learned my lesson. I never had an accident, but I had a few speeding, also had a couple failure to inspect due to the fact that most of my vehicles as a youth were shit boxes that wouldn't pass inspection. I don't know this kid, but I know what it is to make a mistake or two, or three. I also know that people change. The kid is showing that he now has a sense of direction. I say good for him! Don't let negative comments keep you from trying to achieve your dream. Just keep your chin up, and your nose to the grindstone. So, before we profess to be without sin..................

Sorry if I pissed anyone off, but I grew up hard, and worked hard to get where I am, and I have respect for anyone who wishes to change his/her path in life. In my opinion, the very core of Police work is to help people like this kid to make positive changes in his life. I may not be 100% in the right here, but it's what I believe, and I have to stand by that.

[edited for content MT1]


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Ah yeah lighten up!

My background check for my last hire revealed a garbage history:
3x speeding (all MSP 1-Pike in 93'/1-Route#1 in 94'/1-495 in 00')
4x surchargables (no P.I. and only 1 totaled vehicle)

These were between 91-00' I took some heat and rightfully so, however in the end my vast B.S. skills and inflated resume got me past my less-than-perfect driving record!
:L: 

P.S. I was too embarassed to flash I.D. to the trooper (Bourne or Middleboro dude?) on 495 cuz he was a little pissed about not being able to catch me until just shy of the Bourne bridge, and I had passed him just after 195 
:NO:  :spank: :spank:


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Well said Harley


----------



## dimen24 (Sep 25, 2003)

Everybody has made good points... A bad driving record isn't going to help you, however after some years have passed (I'd say at least three)and you have no violations it shouldn't be a big deal... for the most part I think you need to show that you are aware of your mistakes and have corrected them, period.. youthful exuberance is a nice term


----------

